
The Gig Economy (2018) - ZhuanXia
https://zerohplovecraft.wordpress.com/2018/05/11/the-gig-economy-2/
======
seibelj
I do not do drugs because of physical and mental health reasons beyond what I
am prescribed. But I have heard that the darknet markets are quite advanced in
their distribution - to the point that dealing a large amount of drugs is
essentially risk-free. Such pharmacists will, say, put a gram of cocaine in a
soda can and place it in the woods and save the geo coordinates. Then when
they sell the drugs, they give the user the geo coordinates to pick up.
Furthermore they can put a piece of paper containing a code in the soda can
which will allow verification of retrieval.

The internet, anonymity protocols, and cryptocurrency have made the world an
interesting place...

~~~
theworld572
Risk free, until you buy drugs from "undercover" police who arrest you the
second you pick up that soda can in the woods!

But for the dealer, it can be quite close to Risk free if they are careful
enough.

~~~
bluejellybean
I'm always reminded of Zoz's awesome talk "Don't Fuck It Up!"[0]. There's a
ton of sketchy shit you can unfortunately (or fortunately depending on who you
are) do online but not getting caught is still a non-trivial task.
Successfully hiding is dependent upon the people who you're trying to hide
from and your sophistication in hiding.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1q4Ir2J8P8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1q4Ir2J8P8)

------
i_am_proteus
This is a work of fiction that is _tremendous_ because it may not be a work of
fiction.

------
xvilka
It reminds me of Daemon[1] book by Daniel Suarez, which inspired the creation
of smart contracts in Ethereum.

[1]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6665847-daemon](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6665847-daemon)

~~~
ollerac
This is one of my favorite books. Do you know anything else like it?

~~~
xvilka
Sadly, no. I quite recommend The Peripheral[1] by William Gibson, and Jean le
Flambeur[2] trilogy if you want a modern cyberpunk with the action of a sheer
scale. In the second story, the gaming community also contributes a
significant part to the plot.

[1] [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20821159-the-
peripheral](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20821159-the-peripheral)

[2] [https://www.goodreads.com/series/57134-jean-le-
flambeur](https://www.goodreads.com/series/57134-jean-le-flambeur)

------
traeregan
It’s wild that this was posted 3 times last year and is only receiving front-
page attention now. Fourth time’s a charm eh?

~~~
dredmorbius
This happens more often than you'd think.

If you think an item is worth posting, you can resubmit it, or ping the mods
that something is high quality. They're pretty receptive. (hn@ycombinator.com)

Take a look at the "new" queue when you can. There's a lot of good content,
and a ton of dreck. HN's hive mind is pretty good, most of the time.

I find it helpful to poke through particularly good users' submissions to see
what they've offered up that hasn't been voted up.

------
yasp
How do I get access to the other pieces on this blog? This is great.

~~~
mitchbob
[https://zerohplovecraft.wordpress.com/](https://zerohplovecraft.wordpress.com/)

~~~
yasp
Thanks, but several of the posts are password protected. I was wondering what
the deal was with that. Googling didn't turn up a Patreon or some other way to
get access. I guess they just aren't for the public?

~~~
visakanv
you can follow 0HP on twitter:
[http://www.twitter.com/0x49fa98](http://www.twitter.com/0x49fa98)

------
cbanek
Brilliant. Worthy of a Hugo. And at the same time, I feel like I've been
infected by it.

------
carrozo
This is the best thing I’ve ever found on Hacker News.

~~~
Melting_Harps
I actually enjoyed the prose, but his/her understanding of what a blockchain
is grossly inaccurate if you actually understand the tech. Its really just
buzzword laden non-sense, if I'm honest, which I'm willing to overlook for
entertainment reasons.

But that aside, its pretty witty. 'Hikkikomorphically cacooned' is a phrase I
long to be able to use in a sentence now.

------
rossdavidh
whoa

------
remarkEon
This is one of the most frightening things I’ve ever read.

------
hurrdurr2
Reminds me of the writings of Jorge Luis Borges.

